# At home work



## klavigne (Jun 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how to land a job at home. With the cost of childcare, and three kids, I can't afford to work outside the home, but I need the income. Can anyone help me please? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## msbrowning (Jun 9, 2008)

Klavigne,

What type of experience and how many years of experience do you have? Also, there is a wonderful group on Yahoo by the name of Ericacodes with a file listing this information but you have to be a member of this group to access this file.


----------



## klavigne (Jun 10, 2008)

I have 7 years of radiology experience...mostly MRI, CT, Xray U/S, but have also done Mammo and Nuc Med. Thanks for the tip. I will check the Yahoo group out.


----------



## brooksk (Jun 22, 2008)

codingnetwork.com
Click jobs.


----------



## Adrienne Pavan (Jun 24, 2008)

You may want to try policy consulting firms that offer "Hotline" services to pharma companies. They often need analysts to answer questions on how to code products, procedures, etc. 

The company I just left runs a Helpline for Imaging Reimbursement (MRI, CT, etc)through the consulting company I now work for - all of the analysts are CPCs and all work from home. They get some extremely intricate coding questions about MR and CT procedures in hospital and freestanding settings.  I am in a different division but am working from home, too. We have several CPCs on staff where I am as well.

You could try Lash, Parexel, TheraCom, Covance and see what's available. I have worked for or with each of these companies and it is an interesting way to put your coding knowledge to work!

With all the changes in radiology reimbursement lately, you may even find that your expertise would be welcome at an insurer or a radiology benefit management company (Care Core, MedSolutions, etc, etc).

Best of luck.


----------



## mlduong (Jul 12, 2008)

I was wondering much do you charge doing billing from home? by the hour or by each claim?  if by the hour, how much and if by claim, how much?


----------

